#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  黑熊與人類過於親密互動遭安樂死

## 狼王白牙

(內容採集自多個網站)

據外媒，美國俄勒岡州一隻黑熊經常出現在州立公園附近，還對人很友好，因此附近居民會給它餵食，甚至有人和它自拍。但動物學家表示，由於親密互動，這隻黑熊可能會對人們的安全造成威脅，於是被執行安樂死。 (深港線上綜合)

美國俄勒岡州一隻黑熊經常出現在州立公園附近，還對人很友好，因此附近居民會給它餵食，甚至有人和它自拍。但動物學家表示，由於親密互動，這隻黑熊可能會對人們的安全造成威脅，於是被執行安樂死。網友：如何給孩子們講與自然和諧相處的故事？ (網易新聞)

被安樂死的幼熊推特:
https://twitter.com/WCSOOregon/statu...01542076321793

官員表示，餵養熊不僅可以使他們生病，還可以減少野生動物官員重新安置他們的機會，因為他們將來更有可能與人類發生危險的接觸。 

  “這是一個典型的例子，說明為什麼我們懇請公眾不要餵熊，”許可證在上週的一份聲明中說。  “雖然為這隻熊提供食物的人可能有良好的意圖，但永遠不應該餵熊。” 

 一些社區成員對州政府官員選擇對熊實施安樂死表示憤慨。 其他人指責人類因為熊的死亡。 
(新聞網站 huffpost.com)

6月4號，俄勒岡州漁業管理部門接到熱線，在斯科金斯谷公園附近有黑熊出沒，隨後官方在推特等社交賬號呼籲公眾注意人身安全，遠離危險區域。週四兩名野生動物保護專家萊森斯和基欽開始安置黑熊計劃，他們接到訊息，黑熊在公路範圍活動。來到現場，發現這個小傢伙在津津有味地啃食人類遺留的葵花籽和玉米等雜糧食物。

政府警告公眾，事情的起因也是來自人類的善意，如果不隨意餵食野生動物，使它們產生依賴性，也不會帶來更多的悲慘結局。(兵馬俑線上)


-------------
我認為這種新聞永遠是負面的環境教育，無論是處死動物，還是餵養野生動物，但是以獸迷立場，我還是要說，是誰佔領了誰的土地呢?

----------

